# IALs and Rooibas tea



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Twinings-Of-London-African-Rooibos-Red-Herbal-Tea-20ct-Pack-of-6/17199027

is that the right kind of tea? 
do you know of anywhere to get it cheaper?

http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Nutriti...E56A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332812957&sr=8-1

has anyone ever used this stuff?


also any other suggestions for tea/IAL/anything else?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Now, just a word beforehand tea isn't beneficial to all Bettas, some react nicely and some react to tea in a bad way. 

IALs are Indian Almond Leaves, they're dried up and look like this! It's pretty hard to get hands on these. 

Since a lot of us cannot get our hands on IALs, some people use green tea, and other types of tea. Make sure the tea is just simply tea no other additives and that it's caffeine free. The ingredients list on the tea should just ex. "green tea". 

I would check the Roobios Teas before buying it, I prefer Stash though.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

Micho said:


> Now, just a word beforehand tea isn't beneficial to all Bettas, some react nicely and some react to tea in a bad way.
> 
> IALs are Indian Almond Leaves, they're dried up and look like this! It's pretty hard to get hands on these.
> 
> ...


 i know almond leaves are just leaves but would some kind of extract work as well? like the bettaspa link up there? and i didnt know bettas could react badly to tea... can i test them in some way to see how theyll react to it before putting it in the tank? also how much/how long do i put it in there? do i have to change the water more often? less often?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

IAL's are incredibly EASY to get! All you need is paypal and an ebay account. I live as east as you can get in Canada and I can get them shipped from Malaysia. I swear by these. I never run out  I buy them cheap off aquaticmagic on ebay


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

OMGemily said:


> i know almond leaves are just leaves but would some kind of extract work as well? like the bettaspa link up there? and i didnt know bettas could react badly to tea... can i test them in some way to see how theyll react to it before putting it in the tank? also how much/how long do i put it in there? do i have to change the water more often? less often?


With tea, depends on how big your tank is. 

And it'll make your water look murky/dirty, but that's just the tea. Just go on with your routine water changes.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can't get IAL (which you should be able to if you can shop online), look for oak leaves.  They are closer to IAL than tea. 

Most blackwater extracts just darken the water...I don't know if it will have the same benefits as IAL...


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc

I got my IAL from Amy Lim. It arrived in about a week, with tons of leaves, and two indian almond leaf seeds. I'm sure she sent me more than I paid for.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

This is what it looks like. That's Shadrach (from my avatar) with his second spawn. The leaf is still floating (he makes good nests!) after being in the water for 6+ days. I haven't removed or added water, so the color is the natural stain produced by the tannins. These fry seem slightly more active than the first batch I spawned in a 10gal tank with no IAL, but they're still only 4 days hatched, so I won't know for sure for several weeks.


----------



## alleaa (Mar 12, 2012)

Laki said:


> IAL's are incredibly EASY to get! All you need is paypal and an ebay account. I live as east as you can get in Canada and I can get them shipped from Malaysia. I swear by these. I never run out  I buy them cheap off aquaticmagic on ebay



You have to be careful with aquaticmagic though. They ship illegally and the buyer is responsible if customs inspects the shipment. I got a threatening customs warning the last time I ordered from them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Where do you live emily, look for a tea shop near you that sells looseleaf teas. Give them a call and ask if thy have pure rooibos tea. I wouldnt trust twinnings not to put other stuff in with their tea, just saying. Im using rooibos procured from my local lose leaf tea shop ( a lovely old antique looking tea shop in nyc by the name of mcnulties - worth the visit!) it came to about $5 for 1/4 lb.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

alleaa said:


> You have to be careful with aquaticmagic though. They ship illegally and the buyer is responsible if customs inspects the shipment. I got a threatening customs warning the last time I ordered from them.


:shock: SAY WHAAAAT!???!!

Had no idea! I ordered successfully twice from them. Second time the envelope was torn open and Canada Post had it wrapped in a plastic bag claiming they received it like that. Both times it took like 4 weeks to get here. Maybe that's why. Cutting corners. Shame on them! wow.


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

I get IAL from Amy Lin too, and they are great, never moldy, always in good condition. She sent me more than what I paid for too.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I personally have had no problems with Twinings Organic/Fair Trade Rooibos tea. The only ingredient is Rooibos.

I tried this first because I wanted to see if I liked the look of the water and if it made any difference for my boys. I may order some IAL from Any on eBay and occasionally switch things up.

I've found that I like the tinting of the water (it looks like the pic Styggian posted) and my one betta boy who freaked out when I would turn on his tank light no longer gets frantic when his light is turned on.

When changing the tank water I inevitably get some on my hands and I think it feels... silky or slippery? It definitely is different than normal tank water.

Both of my boys who have this in their tank are alert, look healthy, eat well, and on one boy who had scraped his side that injury cleared up quickly.

These are just my personal observations. Do some research on this tea and it's long time use in fish care is S. Africa before dismissing it completely.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I managed to get ahold of some rooibas tea yesterday - they were selling 100% pure at the pharmacy as a health supplement. 

It really has made a massive difference. 

So far, while my male has been making bubble nests at night when all the lights are out, he paces during the day. He swims back and forth against the back of the aquarium, looping around the heater and occasionally panicking and flaring at his reflection. It was almost impossible to feed him because he wouldn't even notice me unless I shoved my finger into the tank in front of him. (And that didn't exactly tempt him to eat.) I figured it would get better as he became more accustomed to his new home.

So... Yesterday, after I got the tea, I dropped a bag into his tank. I left it in until I went to bed.

This morning his nightly bubble nest is a bit smaller, but he isn't pacing. He responded when I approached the tank, followed my finger above the water and happily ate. He seems to be comfortable resting anywhere in the tank now (before I only saw him rest hiding back below the heater.) He just seems to be a lot calmer and happier.

The female seemed scared of the tea bag at first and avoided the creeping darkening of the water... But she was also fine and happy today. She has always been relaxed and friendly though, so no big change in her behavior.

I am convinced that the tea is good.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Laki said:


> :shock: SAY WHAAAAT!???!!
> 
> Had no idea! I ordered successfully twice from them. Second time the envelope was torn open and Canada Post had it wrapped in a plastic bag claiming they received it like that. Both times it took like 4 weeks to get here. Maybe that's why. Cutting corners. Shame on them! wow.


Ugh why did I not hear about this before? 
I think warm climates have more customs for things like aquarium plants and fish, since these things probably wouldn't thrive in Canada. Hahahah. I hope my order doesn't take 4 weeks.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Tamyu said:


> I managed to get ahold of some rooibas tea yesterday - they were selling 100% pure at the pharmacy as a health supplement.
> 
> It really has made a massive difference.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've had such a positive response. :greenyay:

It is possible that your boy's bubble nest is ticker than it used to be? I never had a bubble nest until after adding the Rooibos. (Pronounced Roy-Boss according to one of the sites where I did my research) 

After adding the Rooibos I got my first bubble nest and it was super thick! He maintained it for several days.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> I'm glad you've had such a positive response. :greenyay:
> 
> It is possible that your boy's bubble nest is ticker than it used to be? I never had a bubble nest until after adding the Rooibos. (Pronounced Roy-Boss according to one of the sites where I did my research)
> 
> After adding the Rooibos I got my first bubble nest and it was super thick! He maintained it for several days.


Nope, the nest is definitely much smaller. It is a pretty pathetic attempt at a nest compared to his others. :lol: I think that it is a combination of the leaf he was using for anchoring it sinking, and that he is actually exploring the tank now. Before he would pace and then stay in one corner all night (where he would blow the nest) - last night, he actually checked out the little cave and tunnel thing I have in there for him... So I think he was too busy to do a decent nest. 

Oops on the spelling - for me here it is just written phonetically so I had no clue about the English spelling. I copied it straight from the title. :lol:

I am really happy with the effects and will probably put another bag in after the next big water change. It is clear that he feels a lot safer with the darker water. He is so much less jumpy and is actually swimming around the tank instead of pacing back and forth.


----------



## alleaa (Mar 12, 2012)

Laki said:


> :shock: SAY WHAAAAT!???!!
> 
> Had no idea! I ordered successfully twice from them. Second time the envelope was torn open and Canada Post had it wrapped in a plastic bag claiming they received it like that. Both times it took like 4 weeks to get here. Maybe that's why. Cutting corners. Shame on them! wow.



I am not sure about Canada but I know here in the US it is illegal for them to ship them in without the correct permits. They label the envelopes "Household Goods" or even "Soft Toys" to try to slip past customs. Sometimes they get through and other times the plants are destroyed with a threat sent to the buyer. It can result in serious fines. 

They have excellent prices on the plants and they are great about refunds if your plants are confiscated or DoA but I don't like the intentional incorrect labeling to smuggle them in illegally.

*Edit* I just looked and Canda requires a phytosanitary certificate AND and plant protection import permit. If caught without the necessary documents, you can be charged with a $1300.00 fine and the seller gets off without having to pay anything.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> (Pronounced Roy-Boss according to one of the sites where I did my research)
> quote]
> 
> i wasnt even close to right haha now i know  sounds like the darker water is amazing for them though. im definitely gonna check out Amy Linn on eBay


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh boy... I would be so upset! The envelopes were labelled "gift".. Hm. Maybe I better re-think my purchases from now on! No wonder AquticMagic offers free shipping!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What the poop... If that happened we could sue right? NO WHERE on their site does it say they do this illegally, how would I know?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I ordered some stuff from them right before reading the post in this thread about them possibly getting confiscated by Customs. I believe they will be good about a refund if that would happen, but I think I'm gonna find an alternate source for my plants.


----------



## alleaa (Mar 12, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> I ordered some stuff from them right before reading the post in this thread about them possibly getting confiscated by Customs. I believe they will be good about a refund if that would happen, but I think I'm gonna find an alternate source for my plants.



They did not give me any problems with a refund. They are very good about that from everything I've seen. I wish they would give a warning about not including the required certificate but I can see why they don't. No one in the countries that require it would buy from them. I wish I would have searched online for reviews before I ordered from them. 

I had to find alternate sources for my plants. I ended up going with http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com and have had nothing but positive experiences with them. They send a few extra plants every time I order which makes the shipping seem not so bad. 

For Indian Almond Leaves, I buy them from http://www.joshsfrogs.com/indian-almond-leaves-5-pack.html.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Amy Lim is THE go to for IAL. She tells customs, what's in the package, how much, scientific names, and throws in free gifts like IAL tea bags and Indian Almond tree seeds.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Would they refund a possible $1300 fine? I doubt it >__>

Planted aquarium central doesnt ship to canada. I can't find a Canadian based plant retailer


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been looking for local sources and found two options. One is the the local "fish club" where people apparently have spare plant cuttings that they might be selling or giving away.

I'm more hopeful about my second option... I was searching eBay for domestic plant options by using their "Distance" option for sorting. Well, I kept finding this person who was like 6 miles from me. I finally got up the courage to use the "Ask a question" to introduce myself and we've been communicating by email. Turns out this person has a *huge* fish room with over 100 tanks! In addition to having plants she also breeds guppies, plattys, mollies and BETTAS!

She has some amazing fish. Apparently she often "rehomes" her breeding pairs, which are sometimes AquaBid imports, after they've given her some spawns. Oh the possibilities!

Anyway, those are some options.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I have lost my admiration of the tea.
It stained my fish.
Seriously. All their "clear" bits are now tinted brown, and my male's face (he is a piebald) is obviously stained in blotches.

Instead of bright white and blue like he was, he is now a dirty brownish cream color and muddy blue...

I hope it comes out quickly. They seemed to be quite content in it, but that is some serious staining after just a couple days.:evil:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a guy in USA that sells cheap plants online, and he's working with a local guy in my Province to get all the bells and whistles in place to ship to Canada  Until then, I'll still buy from aquatic, I haven't had any issues yet but I also don't buy large quantities. 

IAL from Amy Lim is THE way to go. Much more cheaper and it offers everything IAL is supposed to. I payed about $7 for 50 leaves, I'll be buying larger amounts soon.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

AUGH! I ordered a Marimo from aquaticmagic about a week ago! Now I'm hearing that it could end up costing me? UGH.
I hope it gets through


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tamyu said:


> I have lost my admiration of the tea.
> It stained my fish.
> Seriously. All their "clear" bits are now tinted brown, and my male's face (he is a piebald) is obviously stained in blotches.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, were you using twinnings? I find a their reato be pretty string usually...


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Oh dear, were you using twinnings? I find a their reato be pretty string usually...


No, I was using 100% from my local drugstore. It was sold as a health supplement... I have no idea if it is particularly strong or what.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope it's alright to pop in, but I was curious about the whole tea thing. I didn't know you could do this for bettas...

What are the benefits?:shock:


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

ZackyBear said:


> I hope it's alright to pop in, but I was curious about the whole tea thing. I didn't know you could do this for bettas...
> 
> What are the benefits?:shock:


i believe it helps prevent sickness. i know indian almond leaves do... and ive heard tea does the same. it also darkens the water, which is more relaxing for them i think... not sure if they offer anything else


----------



## mergan25 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey,

I've got some IAL coming in the mail from Amy Lin, my Betta has been sicky for a while. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about adding regular water conditioner in a addition to the IAL? I hear you may need to add less, or none because the IAL dechlorinates the water? Or should I keep on adding the same amount?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mergan25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've got some IAL coming in the mail from Amy Lin, my Betta has been sicky for a while. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about adding regular water conditioner in a addition to the IAL? I hear you may need to add less, or none because the IAL dechlorinates the water? Or should I keep on adding the same amount?


Ive never hear of IAL acting as a dechlorinator... add the same amount, wont hurt. Usually its even OK to add more water conditioner than what the label says, people usually do it unintentionally anyway.
IAl reduces stress and adds tannins into the water which I believe promotes healing and reduces risks of fungal and bacterial infections.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh god, IAL doesn't dechlorinate the water. You'll have to keep up with the regular dosage, and toss in a couple leaves. You cannot overdose on the IAL and the darker the water, the better they feel. (I keep 2 full leaves in each tank at all times)


----------



## rowansd (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, I was just looking at Amy Lin on Ebay, what is the difference between the A+ and lower quality? I guess the C quality is the best price, but is there really that much difference, that one also has free shipping


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Effects are the same, the grade A ones are jut the leaves thy are more perfect and without holes etc.


----------



## mergan25 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amys-100-Gr-B-small-INDIAN-ALMOND-KETAPANG-LEAVES-frog-/380274082247?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588a1a01c7#ht_4863wt_1037

If you scroll down to Quality Control, she explains the grading. I don't think there would be a great deal of difference in effectiveness of the leaves.

I've recently been using Indian Almond Leaves in my little tank for my betta who has been in rough shape. He's noticeably happier: more active, good appetite, and making bubble nests.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Do they sell IAL extract and is it as good?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have grade A now and they fall apart just as quick as grade C I find. I had grade C last time, both are good. I'd go for the cheaper one just because I'm frugal like that 

I seen the IAL concentrate in stores. I'm sure it's the same as the leaves but I'm not sure. Probably be cheaper to buy the leaves though, since you can use them a couple times and the extract is gone with the old water.


----------



## rowansd (Feb 22, 2012)

I was looking at the website of a woman who breeds in NS, she explains how to make your own estract.

http://www.crazy4bettas.ca/info-IAL-extract.php


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hmmm but Ive read that tannins lose their effectiveness when boiled...


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

rowansd said:


> I was looking at the website of a woman who breeds in NS, she explains how to make your own estract.
> 
> http://www.crazy4bettas.ca/info-IAL-extract.php


Ooh, thanks for the link! Very helpful. =]


----------

